# How to improve accuracy



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new to the forum, this thing looks great.

I first started shooting slingshots a few years ago but then got a bit bored because my accuracy was terrible, lol. But recently I got back into it, I have got a powashot raptor. What do u guys think about them? Also a pistol grip one it called a cyclone or something.

Anyway I was wondering what are some good ways to improve your accuracy because I eventually want to hunt rabbits with it, I already hunt rabbits with my .22 and air rifle but I thought a slingshot would be fun.

How do u aim them or is it just instinct. Also what ammo.

Ay help would be great guys. Thanks very much


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Gday from Adelaide!...welcome to the forum..Slingshots as simple as they seem are actually mysterious and evolving weapons.. there are so many styles of frame, rubber to use, and ammo to shoot...then you have to figure out what combination works best for you.. For me, I dont consider myself a hunter, so my shooting is more related to targets etc, but I still shoot at long range and prefer speed over energy.. thats just me... a wealth of info here and great bunch of enthusiasts... Cheers Ben


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah thanks Ben I'm looking forward to chatting to people about their experiences and everything. It will be great. 

Yeah what I was gonna do is practice on targets until I find I can get accurate enough then try my luck on a few rabbits


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea never hurts to get confident enough to go for a head shot... Rabbits hey,... Yummy, unless you got a real decent draw anchor and can get over 330fps with 8mm steel or lead, id recommend 12mm lead or close enough to .44 for rabits.. but you need to get the balls moving so its important to get the band or tube rig set to your draw length/ strength... I mainly use flat bands, and for example using tb gold i will cut at 10" long for my standard draw of about 43" at a fork width of 25mm to 15mm pouch end.. this for me is great for 7 to 10mm amo, will shoot fast, and see more than enough shots for a.rabbit hunt..


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright thanks, ill have a look into that, 

I cant work out how to get a photo on butdo u know what sort of bands a powabeam raptor takes. The bands came with it. I'm not at home at the moment so I'm not sure how big the bb are that I use. But I will get home Monday so ill let u know. 

And do u reckon that slingshot would have enough power to kill a rabbit. 

Also how much practice do u think before u are ready to hunt.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

The best bands are the ones you cut yourself... theraband gold.is always available and plenty fast/ powerful simply on how its cut to meet your shooting style.. yes a slingshot can very easy kill a rabbit.. head shots are the best way..


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok thanks, ill check them out


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

basically it is up to you whether you aim or just shoot instictually, personally i shoot instinctually because aiming just does not work for me. but the main thing is practice practice practice there is not magical thing that will make you hit 5p coins at 50 metres overnight. also when you are practicing it is way to easy to start of with a tiny target that you have not hope of hitting and then getting frustrated when you are not hitting so start of with a large target close up and then when you are consistently hitting it move it further back and then when you get out to a decent range start to make the target smaller.

the main thing is though to keep it fun and not to take it to seriously otherwise you will get bored.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I started with the same method described by Berkshire bred ... close and rather big targets for finding your best stance and draw then reducing target size and longer distance ... and practice, practice ... every day ...


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

try to be consistent in a given moment with everything you do: type of slingshot, length fo draw, style of holding the forks, anchor point, your stance related to the target, type and size of ammo, even the distance, and even the colour of the socks you wear. So when you think you get consistent results, then you can change a parameter, but try to make it one at a time and record or remember the results, analyse them and then again bring the change if you want.

In other words, just have a stance towards shooting as if you are doing and experiment: each change in the variable should be recorded, its results recorded and then you try to make sense of it: in a formal or in an informal way. Because If you let yourself try this and try that repeatedly you will never know what works for you and what works not.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

jazz said:


> try to be consistent in a given moment with everything you do: type of slingshot, length fo draw, style of holding the forks, anchor point, your stance related to the target, type and size of ammo, even the distance, and even the colour of the socks you wear. So when you think you get consistent results, then you can change a parameter, but try to make it one at a time and record or remember the results, analyse them and then again bring the change if you want.
> 
> In other words, just have a stance towards shooting as if you are doing and experiment: each change in the variable should be recorded, its results recorded and then you try to make sense of it: in a formal or in an informal way. Because If you let yourself try this and try that repeatedly you will never know what works for you and what works not.
> 
> ...


jazz nailed it on the head! and said it better than me.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Something I forgot ... the bands (rubber) is very important you to know ... the shots aren't equal as bands wear, or different shapes, it depends greatly on temperature ... that is the most difficult variable for me ... I shoot a lot better early at the morning and at evening than mid day ...


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot guys, that's some really helpful info, 

So do u recommend writing down the results so then you can have a look at them once u finish.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

All very good points. Also you have to be sure that your bands are of the same length and width. In other words your tools have to be in the best condition possible


----------

